# "normal" results with low ft4???



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone else had results that are what drs consider "normal"? with a low ft4? Endo and PCP just disregard and say since tsh is "Normal" i am fine..

Results:
TSH 3rd Gen 2.01 Range 0.34 - 5.60 mIU/mL
T4 Free 0.63 Range 0.70 - 1.90 ng/dL LOW
T3UP 38.4 Range 32.0 - 48.4 %
T3 FREE 2.72 Range 2.50 - 3.90 pg/mL

Any input is greatly appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome! Your FT4 is very low and your FT3 is also on the low end of normal, so it's no wonder you're feeling icky. Are you on any type of thyroid replacement medication? Also, have you ever had your antibody levels checked? You can have a "normal" set of labs but if antibodies are running rampant they can mask the results of your thyroid panel so you still have all of the symptoms.


----------



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Jenny V. I am not on any medication. I have had the antibodies checked recently and they were "normal" too.. Ill find the results and post those also.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That would be great to see all of your labs, with the ranges.

I think you are a candidate for thyroid replacement medication based on your low FT4 and FT3 ranges and your symptoms. Even your TSH is high-ish (most of us do better around a 1.0 or so). You may need to find a new doctor who will listen to you and be willing to at least try starting you on something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momof3carter said:


> Anyone else had results that are what drs consider "normal"? with a low ft4? Endo and PCP just disregard and say since tsh is "Normal" i am fine..
> 
> Results:
> TSH 3rd Gen 2.01 Range 0.34 - 5.60 mIU/mL
> ...












Both your frees are tanked. Not good.

Here is some information about the FT4 and FT3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

And some of these tests if you have not had them would be good.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Are you symptomatic?


----------



## noinsanity76 (Oct 30, 2012)

I had low t4 and low vitamin D on my last blood tests. I didn't get to see this last round of blood work so I couldn't say if I was borderline in any other category. My TSH almost always comes out borderline high, then borderline low but is still considered "normal". (TSH doesn't give a full perspective in my opinion) However, if you saw my neck, you'd disagree. The thyroid is a tricky little sucker! Good luck!!!


----------



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are the antibody Results. I also had low vit d. But do live in the pacific nw and dont get much sun... Anyone else in pacnw? have a referral for a good thyroid specialist?

Thyroglobulin Ab <32.0 Range was 0.0-60
TPO Ab 29.1 Range was 0.0-60

I am having a partial thyroidectomy on Thursday due to a nodule that came back suspicious for hurthle cells and follicular neoplasms. Thanks for all the advice. I will be looking for a new Doc after this surgery.


----------



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes having symptoms! weight gain despite working out with a trainer and major dietary changes, exhausted (but also have 3 little kids under 5) no energy, foggy memory, bouts of depression, achy, long recovery periods after exercise


----------

